# Windows Defender und Free Avira Antivirus gleichzeitig?



## Typhoon007 (22. Januar 2017)

Hab Windows 10 neuinstalliert und versuche mich zwischen Windows Defender und Free Avira Antivirus zu entscheiden. Was ist eurer Meinung nach besser und darf man beides gleichzeitig benutzen? Hab Free Avira Antivirus schon installiert aber vorher Windows Defender deaktiviert.


----------



## Combi (22. Januar 2017)

ich habe mein avast und win defender an.das macht nichts.
defender prüft regelmässig alles nach,ist aber sonst inaktiv.
ich habe bisher keine nachteile gespürt...


----------



## Typhoon007 (22. Januar 2017)

Hmm viele sagen soweit ich weiß das man niemals zwei Antivirus Programme gleichzeitig benutzen sollte weil die sich gegenseitig stören können. Oder ist das jetzt seit Windows 10 nicht mehr so und man darf zwei gleichzeitig benutzen?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. Januar 2017)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Hmm viele sagen soweit ich weiß das man niemals zwei Antivirus Programme gleichzeitig benutzen sollte weil die sich gegenseitig stören können. Oder ist das jetzt seit Windows 10 nicht mehr so und man darf zwei gleichzeitig benutzen?




Sagen wir mal so: Es ergibt meist keinen Sinn, zwei Virenscanner parallel laufen zu lassen. Deine Festplatte + CPU werden allein schon durch den Echtzeitscan der Anwendungen gut in Anspruch genommen. Zwei Kondome schützen vor Schwangerschaft auch nicht besser, als eines  Nichts für ungut, aber entscheide dich besser für einen Scanner - ich persönlich habe den von Microsoft, der genügt - und deinstalliere den überflüssigen. Es mag sein, dass einige Virenscanner bessere Erkennungsraten haben. Dennoch sollte man sich vor Augen halten, dass bei gesundem Menschenverstand selten das Szenario eintrifft, sich 10 unterschiedliche Viren schlagartig einzufangen.

Grüße aus dem Ruhrgebiet!


----------



## Bongripper666 (28. Januar 2017)

Habe nur den Windows Defender und Brain 1.0 aktiv. Wüsste nicht, was eine zusätzliche Software da bringen soll.


----------



## Daxtertricks (9. Februar 2017)

Du solltest auf gar keine fall zwei Antiviren Programme gleichzeitig laufen lassen da du sonst noch viel leichter angreifbar bist da zwei Antiviren Programme sich immer in die Quere kommen

wenn du unter Windows 10 ein Antiviren Programm installiert dann deaktiviert sich Windows Defender automatisch


----------

